
Ask HN: Should I accept a Scala Dev job? - corporate_shi11
I&#x27;m about to graduate from undergrad with a degree in CS and am considering a Scala job in the financial industry.<p>Ignoring the particulars of the offer and the company, I&#x27;d like to base my decision partly on the value of the skills I&#x27;d be learning. The job would center around ETL pipeline development and involves heavy use of Scala.<p>Is Scala in demand, either inside finance or in tech more generally? Will demand for Scala increase in the future?
======
mikekchar
In your career you are likely to be using many, many programming languages.
I'm well into the double digits (and my current job has me juggling 4
different environments at once!)

If it's a good job, then take it. Build yourself up as a general programmer
and you will never be out of work. If you become a X-programmer, you'll be in
trouble in the latter half of your career, almost for certain.

And, yes, my friends who work with Scala all seem to like it.

------
melling
Scala is a nice language.

You can go to Indeed.com and see how many Scala jobs are in NYC, for example.

Go to Meetups and network:

[https://www.meetup.com/ny-scala/](https://www.meetup.com/ny-scala/)

------
kaidax
Yes, you should

